# original ****-pop



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

My ex-landlord gave me this a several years back, I'm in the process of peg-boarding/organizing my fishing gear and ran across it. Thought I'd share. It's an original ****-pop from **** him self.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yep, those were good ones. Loved the paint job and they have a rattle in them. I usually attached a different color tail, but they work for sure. I actually found one just like that last fall in my tackle station. It didn't last long. I think I have one more at home.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Cool Stuff!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

If you haven't read this - its a good read - http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/eticket/story?page=100630/tarponfishing

Here is a photo of an original, original **** pop, with **** in it....


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

cool article thanks, I wasn't to crazy about the color either, but it looks like he has since changed them or has multiple colors he likes to use. It's a pretty good size lure (big) as well in the tarpon world compared to the re-invented smaller ****-pops using a zip-tie. 

As fishing trends go, last year I noticed allot of guys downsizing from the normal 16 to a 10 circle hook. Do you know if **** still prefers a 16?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

My baits are about the same size (overall)(smaller heads, bigger bait tails). I've also seen **** use even bigger baits. I think most of the old school guys in Louisiana still use 16 or 14 size hooks. I only use smaller hooks in shallow when we are fishing 1 oz. baits. In shallower I switch to mono leaders also instead of the wire we troll in deeper water. Then I down size quite a bit. I know the **** pops you can buy around here with zip ties have smaller hooks. I still use 16 and 14 size hooks. I don't tend to think it matters and the hook up ratio is better on the bigger hooks in my opinion. If you go smaller and the hooks points are not offset, you might want to consider opening the hook up some also.

There are times tarpon want smaller baits. You just have to figure that out on the fly. My casting baits tend to be smaller also.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

cool, I purchased a lifetime supply of 16's a couple years back when I was at Marburgers the night before a trip and that was the only quantity he had. I do have some 10's and 9's I think I'll try this year mixed in with the 16s. I'll check the offset on the smaller hooks, thanks for the heads up. Hopefully the upper coast will boast the numbers it did last year. There were allot of fish here.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Water temps hit 76-77 degrees the last few days - they're here - as soon as it gets calm, game on... but at this rate, it may be next year from the forecast..


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*right*



Scott said:


> Water temps hit 76-77 degrees the last few days - they're here - as soon as it gets calm, game on... but at this rate, it may be next year from the forecast..


And the first boat(s) to find them will most likely find a school of hungry un-skittish fish, virgin fish so to speak. It will be gangbusters.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

cpthook said:


> And the first boat(s) to find them will most likely find a school of hungry un-skittish fish, virgin fish so to speak. It will be gangbusters.


I have seen a few small ones roll down here but nothing like last year yet.


----------

